# Breeders in Texas



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd like to get the names of some reputable breeders of toys and miniatures in Texas, preferably in the Houston or Dallas/Ft. Worth area. Thanks for any advise you can offer.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there's an owner at pf named dallasminis. sounds like she might know something... you might try a pm.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You might contact the PCA Breeder Referral rep and some chapter clubs. Affiliate Clubs - Poodle Club of America :clover:


----------

